# Confused about Windows Server or Linux One



## Shaoor (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello there. I am somewhat confused as to which hosting service should I opt for my new website. I want the best web hosting provider in terms of Security and Reliability.:smile:


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi ,

Since you're running Linux I think you know a little about the tech world. As far as hosts are concerned, I use http://www.hosting24.com

They provides secure (SSL) and reliable service. If you have a problem with the service, they are quick to fix the problem. In their cPanel they provide lots of goodies; and all a great price.

To add, Hosting24 runs Linux.


----------



## Shaoor (Jan 27, 2016)

Since I focus on Security first, I have heard of the LoopSecure Security Management System which provides you multiple levels of Security from threats and attacks.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

With the security issue, you will have to check with the various hosting services to see what level of security they offer.


----------



## gexacor (Jul 6, 2016)

Shaoor said:


> Hello there. I am somewhat confused as to which hosting service should I opt for my new website. I want the best web hosting provider in terms of Security and Reliability.:smile:


Do you need a shared hosting or dedicated/VPS hosting?

Dedicated server or VPS security is mostly your concern 

And shared web hosting usually offers good security settings so your website most likely can be hacked through your website vulnerabilities or weak passwords than hoster's 

So I think you can pick a hoster using some other criteries than security


----------

